# Dog sitter



## Bob'smum (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, I have 2 Westes and am looking for a reliable, caring dog lover to look after them for me when we go on holiday. 
We live in Cheshire, near to Warrington, if anyone is interested in looking after my 2 please contact me .
My dates are 13th June for 10 days.
I would obviously want to meet up first .


----------

